# I don't understand- Merlin *SPOILERS*



## Lunaairis (Mar 15, 2014)

there are so many things I like about this show. Yet every so often a plot twist happens that makes NO sense to me. So I want to figure stuff out. In the 5th season Guinevere joins Morgana's side. Yet I can't for the life of understand why?


Can someone please inform me on what Lines of dialogue I missed to make this connection? Or was that just a really badly done plot twist?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello, Luna.

I checked out the Merlin Wikia after our conversation yesterday, and it turns out that Gwen was under the influence of Morgana's magic. She was being controlled and ordered to murder Arthur, very much like Merlin was in one episode during the fourth season.

The fifth season is disliked by most Merlin fans, but to me it sounds intriguing and I cannot wait to watch it. It seems that the final battle is great, with displays of powerful magic from both Merlin and Morgana... and Arthur _finally_ discovers that Merlin is a powerful sorcerer, that should be interesting to watch.

Have you watched every episode of the fifth season? You can check the complete list of episodes for every season at the Wikia, just to be sure.


----------

